# hilfe! mySQL



## Stephan Zesiger (23. Oktober 2002)

hi

access ist tod es lebe mySQL. nun gut, habe erfolgreich installiert und im dos meine erste db erstellt. schön. aber jetzt fangen schon die ersten probleme an: wo zT ist meine db gespeichert ??? 

don't hit me-help me

grüsse + dank stephan


----------



## Dario Linsky (23. Oktober 2002)

> access ist tod es lebe mySQL.


das hast du schön gesagt. ^^
aber mysql ist auch nicht gerade das absolute nonplusultra. 

deine mysql-datenbank liegt im entsprechenden verzeichnis, das mysql für die speicherung der datenbanken vorgesehen hat. wenn ich mich nicht irre, dürfte das unter windows standardmässig in c:\mysql\data\ sein.
die dateien erkennst du an der dateiendung *.myi.

für den einstieg hilft dir vielleicht auch dieser link weiter.


----------



## Dunsti (23. Oktober 2002)

Schau mal im Verzeichnis ..\mysql\data (zumindest heißt das Verzeichnis bei mir so) da sollte für jede Datenbank ein Verzeichnis existieren, und da drin dann für die Tabellen mehrere Dateien (pro Tabelle je eine .frm, eine .MYD und eine .MYI-Datei) 


Dunsti

[edit] oh mann .... 2 Sekunden zu spät :[  [/edit]


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (23. Oktober 2002)

promte hilfe. vielen dank. hab meine db gefunden.

würdet ihr einen MySql-Manager empfehlen ? Fühle mich eigentlich im dos ganz wohl. phpMyAdmin scheint ja so der allgemeine favorit zu sein. ich arbeite aber mit cold fusion und nicht mit php...

wisst ihr eine gute literatur für winMySQLAdmin ?

ist aber richtig, dass ich in winMySQLAdmin keine db anlegen kann oder ?

vielen dank


----------



## Dunsti (23. Oktober 2002)

winMySQLAdmin hat nur sehr beschränkte Funktionen was das Bearbeiten der Daten betrifft .... is eigentlich nur für das MySQL-"Umfeld"

schau doch mal auf http://www.hotscripts.com ob es da ein Tool für Coldfusion gibt. Ansonsten ist PHPMyAdmin erste Wahl 

[edit]ja, da gibt's was: http://www.hotscripts.com/Detailed/15548.html 

hehe ... diesmal war ich schneller  [/edit]


Dunsti


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (24. Oktober 2002)

Vorab meinen besten Dank. Hab also so ein mySQL-Cold Fusion Tool gefunden-war aber nicht so begeistert. Wenn ich es aber richtig verstehe, bringt phpMyAdmin nicht allzuviel, wenn man mit php nicht arbeietet, oder irre ich mich da. Wie sieht es aus mit mySQLFront ?
Scheint sich ja auch allgemeiner Beliebtheit zu erfreuen. Hab dazu bisher aber kein vernünftiges manuel gefunden.

thx for help


----------



## Dunsti (24. Oktober 2002)

man muss nicht generell mit PHP arbeiten, um PHPMyAdmin einsetzen zu können. Die Sache ist eben nur die, daß PHPMyAdmin mit PHP geschrieben wurde, und dementsprechend nur auf einem System läuft, das PHP kann.
Es wäre also durchaus denkbar, mit PHPMyAdmin Deine Datenbank zu verwalten, und nachher aus einem CFML-Script die Daten einzubringen.

MySQL-Front kenn ich leider nicht, sorry  


Dunsti


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (24. Oktober 2002)

Dunsti !

Vielen Dank. hab pma installiert-klappt 1a. 

hab noch ein kleines problem: die daten werden von meiner flash anwendung schöb der der db abgelegt, nur zurück kommen sie nicht mehr. in meinem cf-script steht:


```
select * from "inputs"
```

inputs ist der table name-ist doch korrekt, oder ?

thx a lot


----------



## melmager (24. Oktober 2002)

jo inputs ist da der tabellenname

aber die zeile kann so nicht stimmen

"select * from inputs" ist richtiger

(die " müssen anders gesetzt werden

zur not poste mal den codeschnipsel


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. Oktober 2002)

SQL-Datenbanksyntax ist sowieso eine nicht einfache Kiste, da er sich von Datenbank zu Datenbank z.T. stark unterscheidet, was eine Portierung auf ein anderes Datenbanksystem nicht unbedingt erleichtert.

z.B.: Inhalt einer Tabelle xyz löschen ...

mySQL: Delete from xyz;
Sybase (da ich damit gerade arbeite): Delete xyz;

Und bei großen Projekten (d.h. bei viel Quellcode) dauert's dann ein bissl länger


----------



## Dunsti (25. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *SQL-Datenbanksyntax ist sowieso eine nicht einfache Kiste, da er sich von Datenbank zu Datenbank z.T. stark unterscheidet, was eine Portierung auf ein anderes Datenbanksystem nicht unbedingt erleichtert.
> *



das hast Du falsch verstanden 

Er benutzt nur MySQL aber zwei verschiedene Skriptsprachen um drauf zuzugreifen, und da ist die SQL-Syntax ja identisch.

ähm .... ist CFML überhaupt ne Skriptsprache ????  


Dunsti


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (25. Oktober 2002)

Heeeeeey! und ob ist cfml eine scriptsprache !  

vielen dank ! es waren wirklich die "". bei der access-db hat es aber mit dieser syntax geklappt.

jetzt ist alles 1a.


vielen dank für den support! 

gruss stephan


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Oktober 2002)

Guten Mittag allerseits,



			
				Dunsti hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das hast Du falsch verstanden


Mein Beitrag hatte nur indirekt mit der Fragestellung des Themas zu tun, deshalb extra der OT-Smilie. 



> Er benutzt nur MySQL aber zwei verschiedene Skriptsprachen um drauf zuzugreifen, und da ist die SQL-Syntax ja identisch.


Wirklich?  



> ähm .... ist CFML überhaupt ne Skriptsprache ????


Klar ist ColdFusion (CFML) ne Scriptsprache. Wenn du dabei bliebest, müsstest du folglich auch sagen, dass PHP, Perl, ASP, etc. keine Scriptsprachen sind.


----------



## Dunsti (25. Oktober 2002)

na, dann sind ja mal wieder alle Unklarheiten beseitigt (und ich hab auch noch was gelernt dabei  )


Dunsti


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. Oktober 2002)

> bei der access-db hat es aber mit dieser syntax geklappt.


ein grund mehr, access nicht zu benutzen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Oktober 2002)

Wie wärs, wenn wir probieren würden, ins Guiness-Buch der Rekorde zu kommen - mit dem Thema: "Die meisten Gründe, warum man auf keinen Fall Access als DB verwenden sollte"


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (25. Oktober 2002)

also ich bin aus 2 gründen umgestiegen: 

1. Sicherheit. ist klar.
2. Multiuserfähigkeit; wenn es also vorkommt, das mehrere User gleichzeitig schreibend auf eine DB zugreifen, dann kann das dazu 
führen, dass die DB inkonsistent wird. gestern habe ich aber mit einem ms-supporter gesprochen, der genau das gegenteil behauptet hat...


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. Oktober 2002)

3. access ist instabil.
4. access ist langsam.
5. access nimmt zu viele system ressourcen weg.
6. access kann kein sql.
7. access schafft nicht mehr als 10000 datensätze.



> gestern habe ich aber mit einem ms-supporter gesprochen, der genau das gegenteil behauptet hat...


daran erkennt man, dass er sich auskennt... 


so, genug gelästert.


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (25. Oktober 2002)

hey! ich und access und diese ganze geschichte hier...das bleibt aber unter uns, oder ?

  nein: schääämmm !


ach nochwas: ich mache meine seiten mit front page, jetzt habe ich aber gehört....

ok. nicht mehr lustig


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Oktober 2002)

Häh? Den verstehe ich nicht @Skyla :error:


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (25. Oktober 2002)

wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich ms einfach super finde !


----------



## Dunsti (25. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Skyla _
> *ach nochwas: ich mache meine seiten mit frontpage, jetzt habe ich aber gehört....*



iehhhhhhhhhhhhh ... er hat das böse Wort mit "F" benutzt.....   


Dunsti


----------



## melmager (27. Oktober 2002)

am besten man schreibt den htmlcode mit einem texteditor - staroffice html seiten sind codemässig auch zum k....


----------



## o_g_h (28. April 2005)

*Erd*

Hallo! googlete auch gerade nach MySQL-Datenbank-Dateiendungen.
Wieso gibt es denn 3 verschiedene FRM / MYI / MYD Dateiendungen? Was bezwecken Sie im Einzelnen, weiss das einer?
Gibt es denn keine Datei für den Datenbanknamen, der alle diese Tabellen verwaltet? Den Verzeichnisnamen allein kann ich ja von anderen Programmen nicht einbeziehen.

Kann mir einer ein Programm empfehlen, mit dem ich ein Entity-Relationship-Diagramm aus meiner MySQL-Datenbank zeichnen lassen kann?

Danke im voraus
vg o_g_h


----------

